# bites



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello all,

I think i have hit it off with the local insects as im covered in these bites.. starts off as a pin-prick mark, then a raised bump that itches like hell and then a scab.. its well nasty and seems to happen on any exposed skin.. Its typical as any blood eating insects seem to love me and leave everyone else alone.. does it sounds like mozzys? and what can i get to stop them?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I think i have hit it off with the local insects as im covered in these bites.. starts off as a pin-prick mark, then a raised bump that itches like hell and then a scab.. its well nasty and seems to happen on any exposed skin.. Its typical as any blood eating insects seem to love me and leave everyone else alone.. does it sounds like mozzys? and what can i get to stop them?


My Mum had a very similar problem on holiday in Lesvos and we were surprised to discover that they were bed bugs which thrive in the Med - have you stayed anywhere unusual recently? Maybe you've brought them home? Mossie bites don't normally leave a scab. We had to fumigate the room and got a special cream from the pharmacist. Mossies normally announc etheir presence with their high pitched humming. We've also had problems in the past with flea bites from the cats that visit the balconies. In the warm climate the fleas survive anywhere and will jump on you if they can't find a cat.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah it does sound like mozzies, my youngest had a rough time of it last year with them - he was covered in bites. Different things work for different people but we do all the following and dont have much bother - eat a lot of garlic (which we do anyway!), take vit b supplements, use sun oil on your skin to deter them from getting a good bite!

You've gotta make sure you dont have any stagnant water laying about too, they love it. Things like setting the mop bucket upside down to dry out completely sound silly but really help. Also, make sure and bring the clothes in off the drying line before it gets dark cos if they get into your clothes even ironing wont get rid of them! Ummm...close bathroom door at night, make sure there are no dripping taps to attract them at night time, use citronella dabbed on the curtains to deter them, treat the bites with lavender essential oil or tea tree oil. Sorry this is randomly wrote down - quick 5 mins with a coffee before the kids start to fight lol! good luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It could be noseeums. Their bites can leave scabs. The problem with them is the darn things are so small they can get through all but the finest fly screen netting.
Avon skin so soft oil is good for deterring beasties from biting you. 
If you get bitten the best thing we have found to calm bites down is a cream called calmiderm which you get from most pharmacies. It is a natural product with camomile. All these silly pencils that are sold in the tourist shops and supermarkets are useless.
Also as steph+norm, take vitamin b supplements. They also deter mossies from biting for some reason. We have had very little problem the last 2 or 3 years as we take vit b and the odd time we have been bitten we have not had bad reactions at all but our first year here I was in a terrible state. One bite turned nasty and left a horrid purple lump on my arm which I hated so much that 2 years later I had it cut out.


----------

